# Zündschnur



## Pyrrhus (30. April 2005)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial zum Erstellen einer brennenden Zündschnur? Also so richtig mit Funken und echter "Schnurstruktur".


----------



## extracuriosity (1. Mai 2005)

Schau dir mal dieses (http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/rope/rope.htm) Tutorial an. Damit kriegst du die Schnur hin. Die Funken sind ja nichts anderes, als eine paar gebrushte Punkte in verschiedenen Gelb-, Orange- und Rottönen, die vielleicht noch einen Schein nach Außen erhalten.


----------

